# hello



## MandaKitsune (Jul 10, 2008)

im new to the mantid thing ive been researching ^^

i bought my european mantis from mantisplace.com

one already died it seemd the smallest but the active slightly bigger one is very active but it seems it has only 3 hind legs left and the 4th is a little damaged.

im going to be sad if my nymph is already dying..

were is the best place to buy a green looking mantis???


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 10, 2008)

MandaKitsune said:


> im new to the mantid thing ive been researching ^^i bought my european mantis from mantisplace.com
> 
> one already died it seemd the smallest but the active slightly bigger one is very active but it seems it has only 3 hind legs left and the 4th is a little damaged.
> 
> ...


if the mantis turned up with 3 legs im sure rebeca will give you a replacment.did it&gt;or did it happen after it was delivered?have you emailed mantis place?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2008)

:lol: Hello and welcome to the forum "stressed out" the religiosa are a delicate bunch! If first time the best mantis for you would be the Giant Asian, a hardy mantis and they do come in green!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: Hello and welcome to the forum "stressed out" the religiosa are a delicate bunch! If first time the best mantis for you would be the Giant Asian, a hardy mantis and they do come in green!


sometimes brown, a bit yellow, some grey here and there...

welcome AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!!!!

altough i had some trouble with mantis religiosa


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 10, 2008)

WELCOME


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome!

European mantises is are very hard to care for when young. I lost all of mine, not fun.

Aim for a gaint asian, maybe a ghost or an adult version of some mantises, adults are much hardier (or in my exprience) and good exprience for beginners. I had two adults and then moved onto nymphs after they passed.

Good luck!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi ya, welcome to the forum.

I'd buy adults as they do not have to shed their skin or moult.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 12, 2008)

MAY THE ULTAMITE POWER OF THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> MAY THE ULTAMITE POWER OF THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dont steal my line h34r: !!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> dont steal my line h34r: !!!


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I DIDNT STEAL YOUR LINE! IT WAS SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I DIDNT STEAL YOUR LINE! IT WAS SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


oh please stop that dont use anything that looks like my line at all.


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 13, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> oh please stop that dont use anything that looks like my lind at all.


 :lol:


----------

